# Zoey



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Well, I thought I was going to bed but this little monster slipped passed me at the door when I was calling the others in for the night and now she's out for a romp and refuses to come in, not even for the sound of the microwave running. So here I am, and thought I would introduce my youngest brat, Zoey (and my last, I swear!) 

She was born to the feral mother I was finally able to trap and spay this week. She was so much smaller than the others and terribly skinny. She had a very rough start. She caught an URI that nearly killed her. I fed her goats milk over a month with a dropper (which is why she loves the sound of the microwave) before she finally began to get better, and then when she was ready to play, the rotten, snotty little Princess Layla wacked her in the eye and she nearly lost it. Weeks of antibiotics finally cleared it up, and I'm so glad it did because she has such pretty eyes. 

Okay, I'm really tired and I'm gong to go see if the little brat is ready to come back in yet. She is impossible to catch!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

What a sweetie! I hope you were able to catch her!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Aww, what a cutie! Good luck with her!


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

She came in around 12:30:roll: I lured her through the door with the laser light. These bratz are going to give me ulcers.

Oh and without her new collar! This is the second one. First one had a little stretchy thing on it and she broke it. The new one was a break away collar. I need to buy stock in cat collars.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

lol She's s cutie pie! Glad you found her.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

This is the latest pic of Zoey. She's a little pudge ball. I call her my "little fat girl" but you really can't tell how fat she is in this pic. She's about 14 weeks old.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

She's a pretty little girl, but with a stubborn glint in her eyes. I like.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Stubborn? My little angel? _NO! _

Tonight we had an argument about whether she was going to get her after dinner goat's milk. I've been trying to cut her off because truthfully, even though she's only around 14 weeks, she's too fat. Well, I neglected to stock up last time I was at the store so I was out, and she was so persistent that I began to offer her other things to eat. A little bit more wet food. Nope. Some cottage cheese. Not interested. A drink of non-fat cows milk...She got excited about that for a moment till she tasted it and if looks could kill! So I proceeded to ignore her and went about cleaning the kitchen and before I knew it, she sank all four sets of claws into my leg and climbed me like a tree. It HURT! I have puncture marks in my thighs. So I'll go to the store tomorrow and get some darn goat's milk. Wicked little fat girl.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, she's lovely!


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

I have to admit that it's very hard for me to deny my little fat girl anything. She was half the size of her littermates, and so terribly skinny when I finally scooped her up and brought her inside. She easily eats twice the amount of the adult cats. She goes around cleaning up everyone's plate till I finally take it all away and still isn't happy till she gets her goat's milk. 

She's overdue for a trip to the Vet so I'll see what he has to say about her weight.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Your little angel doesn't look fat! But she certainly knows how to get what she wants...and she's gorgeous.


----------



## Ranogon (Dec 30, 2010)

Very pretty cat! Hope your leg is feeling better too.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm immune to cat scratches but I do wish I could break her of climbing me like a tree whenever I'm in the kitchen. Or playing with the strings on my sweats, which can be equally as painful. 

She'll get a drop of goat's milk tonight I think. 

I'll have to take a full body shot of her. In the first pic I posted she was younger and rounder. She's growing into it now, but still very...husky, that's the word. Maybe she's just going to be a very big cat in spite of her runt status in the litter.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Here's a few full bodied shots of my little fat girl. I don't know, maybe she's not fat, just big boned? Usually by this age they start looking long and sleek. Wish you could hear her vocalizations. She's one who sounds like she's trying to pronounce human words and sometimes I swear she's saying 'I want my mama!' especially on the way to see the Vet, lol.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

She doesn't look that fat to me. If she is overweight, it's likely not by much...but then pictures can be deceiving. I'd see what your vet has to say. She is pretty!


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Just got back from the Vet and she's 6.4 lbs at 4 months. Also scheduled her for spay for next week just to be on the safe side since her littermate was early pregs when she had her spay day before yesterday. I guess the Vet must be relaxing his stance on when to s/n these days.


----------

